# Baking on a cold winter day



## oldhippy (Dec 12, 2013)

13* out . Time to make Pumpkin Bread


----------



## limr (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks deeee-LISH!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 12, 2013)

You are reallllllllllly starting to get on my nerves!


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks good.

We made ground beef & kidney pie.  Me the filling & Jeanne the pastry.


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 12, 2013)

Tirediron, come on down. Coffee is on. Maybe tea if you must.
Ron , fill that with veggies. And watch this old hippy drool.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 12, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Tirediron, come on down. Coffee is on. Maybe tea if you must.
> Ron , fill that with veggies. And watch this old hippy drool.



There are lotsa onions & grated taters in as a thickener.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 12, 2013)

tirediron said:


> You are reallllllllllly starting to get on my nerves!




Wait.. I thought that was my job.. sheesh.  Ok, stepping up my game I guess.  Lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 12, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Tirediron, come on down. Coffee is on. Maybe tea if you must.
> Ron , fill that with veggies. And watch this old hippy drool.



Veggies?  Those green thingies right?  Lol


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 12, 2013)

What's with the fem fatale's on this board. We showed you our buns.


----------



## mishele (Dec 12, 2013)

That pumpkin bread looks like it has a evil grin!! It must of been good!!


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 12, 2013)

Did you know that commercial Plum Sauce is made from pumpkins not plums?


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey Old Hippy, if you want to type the degree symbol ° hold down the Alt key & type 0176.


----------



## annamaria (Dec 12, 2013)

Ha! The pumpkin is smiling.


----------



## mishele (Dec 12, 2013)

spanishgirleyes said:


> Ha! The pumpkin is smiling.


That isn't a smile!! That's a "I'm going to eff up your diet" type of grin!! hehe


----------



## tirediron (Dec 12, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > Tirediron, come on down. Coffee is on. Maybe tea if you must.
> ...


Yeah, you know, what food eats!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 12, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Tirediron, come on down. Coffee is on. Maybe tea if you must.
> Ron , fill that with veggies. And watch this old hippy drool.


Actually, your neck of the US of A is high on my list of places to spend some time exploring one of these days.


----------



## annamaria (Dec 13, 2013)

mishele said:


> That isn't a smile!! That's a "I'm going to eff up your diet" type of grin!! hehe



Aarrrrrr, it happens every year same time same place hehehehe


----------

